# notch-filter



## cgr

Saludos cordiales!! 
Puede alguien ayudarme con la traducción de estos términos en el contexto de ingeniería electrónica y geofísica:

Electronica, geofísica de prospecccion marina En -> ES

1.-  A notch-filter is a very sharp band-stop used to remove  55 Hz electrical noise.
 
EN UN MANUAL DE GEOFISICA DE PROSPECCION MARINA:
 
2.-  •Compliant section. This is a stretch section to reduce drag in the streamer. 
 
3.- Deck-cable
 
 
4.- Cable reel.
 
 •5.- Depressor paravane and weight. 
 
 •6.- Towing cable. 

7.- Tail-buoy with radar reflector and navigation system
 
 

•8.- 10-15 birds with compass are distributed along the streamer. These measure and adjust the depth of the streamer. 





9.- Common Shot Gather abd Common Mid-Point are essential terms used in seismic processing


 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## cuchuflete

Cgr,

Hola. Bienvenid@ a los foros.

Desgraciadamente parece que notch-filter se dice igual en castellano:


> Nuestro trío de amplificadores Acoustasonic son perfectos para instrumentalistas acústicos que buscan una reproducción natural del sonido en un paquete cómodo. Todos presentan control patentado String Dynamics™ para suavizar las notas ásperas, así como un *Notch Filter* para eliminar la retroalimentación. ¡Con razón son los amplificadpres acústicos de mayor venta en el mundo!


 del catálogo de fenderusa.com/espanol.

un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## lauranazario

Hola cgr,
No sé si te ayude, pero en el enlace que te brindaré a continuación hay glosarios de Ingeniería Eléctrica (asumo que de Electrónica también). 
La primera parte de la página contiene glosarios automotrices... así que tienes que ir casi a mediados de la página para encontrar el inicio de la sección de ingeniería eléctrica. http://www.jrdias.com/jrd-links-3.html

Vé verificando allí en lo que consulto otras fuentes... regreso luego.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

1.- A notch-filter is a very sharp band-stop used to remove 55 Hz electrical noise = un filtro atenuador es un *band-stop* muy exacto utilizado para remover ruidos eléctricos de 55Hz.
[FUENTE: Diccionario Técnico Limisa, 2a. Ed.]​
A ver si alguien más nos ayuda con la traducción de "band-stop".


----------



## cgr

Muchas gracias por la ayuda =)


----------



## ines

Hola, CGR, mi contribución para tus dudas, respecto a:
* "A notch-filter is a very sharp band-stop used to remove 55 Hz electrical noise."*

Extraído del Diccionario Enciclopédico de Términos Técnicos, de Javier L. Collazo

*Notch filter:*  Filtro de muestra. Filtro cuya curva de respuesta en función de la frecuencia presenta una caída profunda y de pendiente pronunciada; si se hace coincidir la muesca con la frecuencia de una señal indeseada, ésta resulta suprimira.

*Band-stop filter:* Filtro eliminador (supresor) de banda. Filtro que ofrece alto grado de atenuación a todas las frecuencias comprendidas en cierta banda y que da paso libre o prácticamente libre a todas las demás frecuencias. Sinónimos: Band-elimination (band-rejection) filter

Espero haber podido ayudar.


----------



## ines

Va una corrección a lo recién puesto:

Donde dice:
Notch filter: Filtro de *muestra*.

Debe decir: Filtro de *MUESCA*

Perdón por la equivocación.


----------



## juant

.- A notch-filter is a very sharp band-stop used to remove 55 Hz electrical noise

Notch Filter y band-stop filter son muy parecidos. Como dice la frase, un notch es un band-stop con una respuesta muy brusca.
Notch viene de Not-Channel, pero creo que no tiene traducción.

Esta frase yo la traduciría como:
Un filtro notch es un filtro rechaza banda con una respuesta muy aguda usado para quitar el ruido eléctrico de 55 Hz.


----------



## Gizmo77

Un filtro notch (o de muesca) es uno (un flitro) muy preciso usado para eliminar el zumbido(ruido) eléctrico de 55Hz.

Todo sea dicho, que esa definición está mal hecha :S.

Si te sirve de ayuda, te lo explico por si quieres redactarlo de nuevo. Un filtro notch, a diferencia de otro tipo de filtros, se caracteriza porque en vez de actuar sonbre un gran rango de frecuencias, lo hace sobre una zona más delimitada, lo que lo hace más preciso. Es decir, no sólo "en toda la zona de graves" si no, en la zona de x Hz y colindantes (no exclusivamente para 55 Hz)

Espero que te sirva de ayuda, aunque sea bastante tarde ya.


----------



## Optimustron

Aunque ya te repondieron para completar, yo soy ingeniero en electronica, NOTCH FILTER es la designacion en ingles de un tipo especial de filtro que se utiliza en telecomunicaciones por ejemplo, es un tipo especial de filtro de una clase denominada en español como FILTRO RECHAZA BANDA, estos filtros lo que hacen es no dejar pasar una banda de frecuencias especifica, es decir, el filtro deja pasar las frecuencias abajo de tal banda y también deja pasar las frecuencia sobre tal banda, poniendo un ejemplo ridículo, podríamos colocarle a nuestra radio de FM un filtro de tal naturaleza con un ancho de banda de rechazo de 4 MHz (10 megahertz) centrado en la frecuencia 95 MHz por ejemplo, entonces sólo escucharíamos la emisoras abajo de 93 MHz y las que están arriba de 97 MHz, ahora el NOTCH FILTER o filtro de muestra es un filtro muy selectivo que elimina una banda muy estrecha de frecuencia, en tu caso los 55 Hz que le provocarán ruido a las mediciones que harás, espero haber aclarado otro poco más lo que ya te indicó alguien anteriormente, saludos de Chapinlandia!!!!!





cgr said:


> Saludos cordiales!!
> Puede alguien ayudarme con la traducción de estos términos en el contexto de ingeniería electrónica y geofísica:
> 
> Electronica, geofísica de prospecccion marina En -> ES
> 
> 1.- A notch-filter is a very sharp band-stop used to remove 55 Hz electrical noise.
> 
> EN UN MANUAL DE GEOFISICA DE PROSPECCION MARINA:
> 
> 2.- •Compliant section. This is a stretch section to reduce drag in the streamer.
> 
> 3.- Deck-cable
> 
> 
> 4.- Cable reel.
> 
> •5.- Depressor paravane and weight.
> 
> •6.- Towing cable.
> 
> 7.- Tail-buoy with radar reflector and navigation system
> 
> 
> 
> •8.- 10-15 birds with compass are distributed along the streamer. These measure and adjust the depth of the streamer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.- Common Shot Gather abd Common Mid-Point are essential terms used in seismic processing
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano


----------



## Polarograma

Hola,
La denominación 'Notch Filter' se usa en castellano e inglés en óptica (al menos en espectroscopía) para denominar un filtro específico para una longitud de onda determinada.

Un saludo.


----------

